# Hi from a Trimaran in Portugal



## pedcab (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

My name is Pedro and I sail a 24ft, 44 yr old, Piver Nugget Trimaran which I keep on a swinging mooring in Alhandra, Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Pedro.


----------



## pmoreira (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey... another Portagee 

Benvindo!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the asylum *


----------

